# PMB not recognizing Video Files, PLEASE HELP!!!



## intothepavement (Oct 8, 2010)

Sorry people, I'm going to sound like an idiot, I'm not too tech-savvy, and here's me apologizing in advance...

Okay. So I imported videos from my Sony Handycam DCR-SX40, using the PMB program that came with it. I have scoured their guides and tutorials for help and could not find it. 

PMB, after I imported the videos, somehow converted them to .JPGs, and they're not recognized as video. I can't change it in the program, and I've tried not using PMB and just using windows to open the files straight from the USB, and the videos STILL aren't showing up. 

I don't know what to do, please help, I bow to your technological 
godly-ness ray:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

When you say "not using PMB and just using windows to open the files straight from the USB, and the videos STILL aren't showing up." do you mean they won't open or that you can't find the video files?
When you plug the camera in and turn it on it should show in My Computer as another drive - open the drive and locate the video files, copy and paste them to your folder on your computer you would like to store them in. Don't worry too much about the .modd and .MOFF files they are indexing files not video - just grab the mpeg files.
I am not familiar with the options available in PMB but you may have it set to import the video as a jpeg sequence - I know some capture software allows this - check your import settings before attempting to import any further video. They should be coming in as mpeg files. You should be able to set up where the videos will be stored too unless PMB is like some software that only has the user's My Video folder as the default and only choice.


----------

